# Another One



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*H.S. Basketball Coach Quits After 5th DUI Arrest*

*Shoff Still Gym Teacher, Soccer Coach*

*WEYMOUTH, Mass. -- *The coach of the girls basketball team at Weymouth High School resigned following his fifth drunken-driving arrest.

Stephen Shoff was arrested last month by a state trooper who said he saw him weaving on Route 3 in Hanover. His driver's license was suspended for life because he is a repeat offender who refused to take a blood-alcohol test.

At his arraignment in Hingham District Court, Shoff pleaded not guilty to charges of drunken driving, negligent operation of a motor vehicle and possession of an open container of alcohol in a motor vehicle. He was released on $1,000 bail.

Weymouth School Superintendent Joseph Rull told the Patriot Ledger of Quincy that Shoff will remain a physical education teacher at the high school, but could lose his job coaching the boys soccer team if the school decides to appoint someone else this spring.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

